# I just had some VERY good cheese!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I know that we've had "What's your favorite cheese" threads here before. But I just found a new one that I've never tried and thought I'd share it here.

Last weekend we had people over for my son's tenth birthday. We had all kinds of food and snacks laid out. Well one of the things that was awesome was a block of cheese that my wife bought at Kroger. It's called "Sonoma Portabella Jack". You've probably had "Pepper Jack" and I find that to be very good. But this Portabella Jack is just awesome! It's got a mild flavor but distinctive. If you like Jack cheese and Portabella's give this stuff a try. I could sit down and eat a good size wedge in one sitting if I'm not careful. 

Enjoy!

John


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

There was a place down in detroit, I think on Chrysler drive that sold Halloumi cheese. I do not know if they are still around or not. This cheese is simply wonderful You soak a bamboo skewer in water and poke it into a cube of this stuff, spray it with a little olive oil, and seasoning of your choice and toss it o nthe grill, right over the open flame and it is sooooooooo good. 

If you have a good cheese sho around you see if they have it and give it a try, you will not be disappointed.

Sorry to say, I also really love a good Brie, especially on a toasted onion bagel with a thick slice of GOOD salami and a thick slice of sweet onion!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Oh man I love Brie!

I've got a great recipe that I do usually at holiday time if we're having people over or if I'm going someplace and want to take a nice appetizer. I make a crust out of flour and cream cheese. Then it's rolled out and you wrap the wheel of Brie in it and then brush it with beaten egg and bake it for about twenty minutes. When it's golden brown you take it out of the oven and let it sit for about 1/2 hour. While it's cooling, get some good crackers and slice up a good granny smith apple and some seedless grapes. Cut into the cheese and eat it with a combination of the above and it's heaven!

John


----------

